# making and using finger boards - any good advice?



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

What type of wood is best for making finger boards?
Dementions and other good stuff.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I just use some 1×4 pine or whatever. They are consumables. Saw kerfs in it about 4in long and about 1/4in between. Cut it off at about a 45 degree angle. Just leave enough extra length to allow clamping.

Keep plenty around. It is nice to be able to control stock without thinking about it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They tend to fall apart if there are knots in them, so choose
clear stock for featherboards. In most applications species
doesn't seem to matter much… featherboards get broken
and cut up anyway sometimes so they are sort of disposable.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a pair that I made years ago, but they're really stiff, so I find myself using the small ones I bought at a wood show a few years back mostly because they have a nice little aluminum piece that fits into the miter slot on the table saw and a big black star handle. They're some kinda cheap Chinese oak and I think I paid $7 for the pair. The ones I made are so stiff because I don't have a band saw and made the kerf cuts on the table saw but had to keep the fingers wide enough to keep from breaking off as I cut them. As a result, they don't have the flex that's needed to really work right and prevent problems. If you could cut them on a band saw and incorporate a slot guide, go for it, but only if they're safer and better than you can buy.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I used mdf and it was too brittle. One drop on the floor n lost a finger on it. I like the pine idea not too hard not too brittle. Your title threw me off a little … Little mini skateboards operated with your fingers was my thought lol. Musta been an early 90's thing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess you mean feather boards? I use whatever I have sitting around Oak,ash,poplar,maple. I like to put magnets that turn on and off in some of mine for use on the table saw.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020128/19447/magswitch-magjig-95-switchable-magnet.aspx


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

pull a piece of wood out of the garbage can

cut one end at 45 degrees or greater

cut the angled end into a gazillion cuts of feathers as efficiently as passible …..little feathers ?

disgard when done

repeat when necessary and adjust as needed …retain failure notes on specie

success is only seconds away : )


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

plywood


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Emma, you might want to check out this page, it was the first page I found there could be others. I have not tried it yet myself but it's on my list. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18915


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I was not happy with my shop made featherboards so I now use either my hand held 'featherboard' or my Rockler thin strip ripping jig with much better results: quicker/easier set up being the main advantage.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

The picture shows 1/2" baltic birch plywood. The feather board is about 6 years old. I wax it with a paste wax every now and then.








No cupping, breaking out, or other stuff with plywood.


----------

